# Ruger 10/22 Special Question



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Is the Ruger 10/22 Special that is around $200 at Academy a good rifle? I want to get a Ruger 10/22, but am not sure if this cheap Special Edition is the real deal. I am not interested in a top-of-the-line rifle, but would like to get one that is good quality. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

if it is in fact a Ruger 10/22, whether its a special or not, 200 is not a bad price. i have a 10/22 bull barrel with a redfield scope and i love it,.. reach out there and touch them....


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I think they're still under $200 at walmart. 

I'm not a 10-22 fan. There are any number of more accurate 22 autos out there for the same or less money.

I've owned several 10-22s. All worked great, all had mediocre accuracy. There's a reason they sell so many accuracy enhancing accessories for them.... They need it.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

So what do you recommend?


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

*10-22*

I built a custom 10/22 using parts from tactical innovations. I replaced every single part and added a suppressor. Very accurate and quiet. You can buy a 10/22 and slowly make it a very nice gun.

http://www.tacticalinc.com/


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cbraz82, what ya take for that setup rite there??


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

*10/22*

Im going to hold on to this one, plus I don't know where to begin selling a suppressor, it was enough of a pain in the ass getting the permit to buy it in the first place.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ruger has been putting these out for 30 some odd years and have a number of "special" editions. This is one of the most custom-able rifles out there short of the AR family. Accuracy out of the box is ok to good for most folks. Having said that, most folks on here really won't define what they consider an accurate rifle, for me if it keeps all the shots in an inch or so at 100 yards thats pretty good, but most people shooting these things are happy to hit a beer can at 25, or 50. I also say that I have a 10 22 mag that is quite accurate but the trigger SUCKS so it will shoot 1' with the ammo it likes as from factory, but you have to work at it. I would change it out but I don't shoot it that much and want to keep it factory configured. All in all if you want a nice 22 with alot of options the 10-22 has been it for milions of people. the special edditon probably only gets you nicer wood not much mechanical, no matte,r would by another anytime if I had the need


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

fenbields5 said:


> So what do you recommend?


Go with a Marlin 60 they about half the price and more accurate out of the box. I have owned both 10/22 and 60's and the 60 is my favorite all though the 10/22 hs a few advantages its clip feed vs the old under barrell tube on the 60 and also the 10/22 is drilled and tapped for scope, the 60 has a dovetail. I had to put a green mountain barrel and change the stock to get the same accuracy from my 10/22 as my stock marlin 60.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll cast my vote for the Remington Model 597. I have one in .22 Magnum, and it is a tree-rat head shooting maching. A true tack driver.


----------

